# Predator Calls for Deer



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

This will be my first archery deer hunt and I've heard in several places that if deer are hung up or you're trying to relocate a buck you've stalked you can get them up and coming to you with a predator call as they like to investigate the source. How commonly does this work? And what coyote sounds are best (barks, howls, distress)? Any advice would be awesome. Including the best bang for your buck on which call to get. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

I've never heard of it and personally probably wouldn't use it for fear of scaring the buck. When you say hung up do you mean like bedded in the brush with no shot? I've heard of guys throwing rocks to get them out of your bed. I haven't tried it and probably won't either, again for fear of scaring the deer. I've heard that it's best to wait them out because there's a chance they could explode out of their bed and head for the next county if you try to push them out.

Maybe someone that has more experience will share something?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have only ever called deer in with that type of calling in the winter.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I've never heard of it either but if you are curious, try it out while you are scouting and have a similar scenario that you described before the hunt and let us know how it worked.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I remember my old dad use to have pretty good luck calling in both deer and ducks. He would cup his hands around his mouth and haller free corn.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think a distress call would work better than a coyote bark or howl. I imagine those would have the exact opposite effect you want. 

I called in a doe from 150 yards to 3 yards with a jackrabbit in distress call. It was hard to get her to leave once she came in. I assumed she thought it was a fawn in distress, so I don't know how it would work on a buck.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have had luck calling in does and small bucks with a fawn bleat. Can't remember the name of the call but it's produced commercially. It's a dark grey plastic piece that folds in half with a blue rubber band. Wish I was more help on the name of the call.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

ok I found it online it's called the DEER STOPPER by deer talk.
http://www.elkinc.com/calls-2/


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

I heard about it from one guy on here and in dwight schuh's book "hunting mule deer in open country". He explained the hunter has to be VERY well hidden and after the deer investigates and finds nothing it will usually start to feed and that's when you shoot 'em.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have had a lot of deer come to a fawn bleat. You dont need a special call to make the sound. Any open reed will do it and a good closed reed will do it also. You just need to practice it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The thing with deer is that you just need to make a noise that isn't common in that area to bring them in. I get a lot of deer coming in to me as I am cutting firewood, they just want to see what that noise is. 

I would also think that any fawn type call would be worthless drawing in a buck, now a doe would be a different story.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

A fawn distress bleat will bring in does on the run. It will also work on Bucks sometimes but mostly I've had does come in to the distress call of a fawn.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

I got the deer talk call after I read the designer's book published with the same title. I was out last Sunday and didn't see any bucks but saw a herd of six does about 700 yards away in the canyon bottom and I was up just below the ridge. I used the call to make fawn in distress noises and they came into 200 yards. That alone isn't too impressive but I couldn't get the wind to cooperate with me all morning. Everytime I turned to face it and glass, it would switch directions and blow in the direction I was looking. So, those does came in downwind from me and hung up at 200 looking confused. Like they wanted to come all the way to the fawn but didn't like my smell. The call kept them there for about 10 minutes trying to figure me out but then I stopped calling so they could be on their way. I was really impressed given that the wind was horrible. Had it been in my favor and I been well hidden, I think they would have come in much closer.

Also, I've heard that while fawn calls bring in does, not bucks, any bucks with the does will follow. So, it may work well during the rut. But then, doe bleats would work during the rut too. However, this time of year I might find young bucks still hanging around does and then hopefully they would follow the does in. This is my first archery year and would be my first deer so I don't mind taking a small buck this time or a doe during the extended archery season. Just need to get kills under my belt for experience.


----------



## fletcher (Jul 9, 2014)

I've had does come in when predator calling, but have never seen a buck. Mostly to fawn distress, sometimes to rabbit distress. Mostly they just seem curious.


----------

